# Der x-te Würfel a.k.a. Cube 200 Race Aufbau



## Kwietsch (23. November 2018)

Nach vier Aufbauten war der Plan, beim 20 Zoll fertig und hochpreisig zu kaufen, weil die Aufbauten preislich bei 3 von 4 immer ausgeartet sind. Dann ist mir lokal ein Cube 200 Race für schmales Geld angeboten worden. Nun gut, dann hab ich auch wieder was zu schrauben.

Meinen eigenen Fuhrpark hab ich inzwischen sehr stark reduziert (Enduro / Trail-HT / BMX) und zu schrauben gibt es da nix mehr.

Zerlegt ist es, "fette" Teile wurden identifiziert und jetzt wird erstmal gereinigt, Bestand aufgenommen, Restekiste gesichtet und dann bestellt.



Restliche Bilder in meinem Album.

Plan:
Carbongabel, -lenker, -stütze
Vorbau KCNC Fly Ride
Scheibenbremse
Leichter Laufradsatz, Kenda Small Block 8, leichte Schläuche
Eloxteile in hellblau
Leichte Kurbel, besserer Q Faktor, kürzere Kurbelarme
Leichte Schaltung mit Drehgriff. (8? 9? 10?)

Farbkonzept:
möglichst nur weiße Teile und hellblaues Elox finden (Reverse zum Beispiel.)

Mal schauen...diesmal hat es wirklich Zeit (jaja, sag ich jedes Mal).


----------



## Kwietsch (23. November 2018)

Teilekiste gesichtet. Nicht mehr viel zu holen.

Ich brauche vermutlich Hilfe, da es mein erstes Schaltbike für Kinder ist.

Vermutlich sollte man auf 8fach gehen, richtig?
Revoshifter von Shimano mit dem Microshiftschaltwerk scheint gängig zu sein. Ist super günstig. Bedienkräfte sind ok?
Welche Kassette würdet Ihr fahren?
Für welche Kurbel würdet Ihr Euch entscheiden, wenn geringes Gewicht und Q-Faktor wichtig sind?
Welches Innenlager?
Welche Kette (Leicht! Last ist da ja keine drauf).

Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (25. November 2018)

Laufradsatz (schwarz), passende Carbongabel in weiß und Cane Creek S8 Steuersatz in weiß sind in Fernost bestellt.

Sollte ich heute Zeit finden, suche ich mal weiter nach Teilen.

Bei der Gabel passt die 22 Zoll/451 Version in Sachen EBH nach Verkäufer-Angabe auf den mm genau. Hoffe er hat richtig gemessen.


----------



## Kwietsch (25. November 2018)

Lenker, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Klemme und Spacer bestellt, Griffe Trek Dialed noch in der Teilekiste gefunden. Pedale von Bens Papa sind auch noch da
Fehlen noch Reifen, Kette, Schaltwerk, Schaltgriff und Kurbel, Bremse.

Erstmal genug Budget vernichtet.

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ausser dem Rahmen nix bleibt...egal, macht Spaß.

Jemand Interesse an einem fast komplettem Rad in Teilen ausser dem Rahmen?


----------



## mwcycles (25. November 2018)

Für die Schaltung würde ich auf 9-fach gehen, da gibt es das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Shimano Altus Trigger, schön leichtgängig, Ganganzeige unter dem Lenker, nicht sturzgefährdet, und ein kurzes Sora-Schaltwerk, gibt es bei BD grad günstig.


----------



## Kwietsch (25. November 2018)

Schaltung schau ich mir mal in Ruhe an. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob Trigger oder Revoshift besser ist. Muss ich mit der Maus einfach probieren. Dann schau ich als zweites Argument auf Gewicht, ob das jetzt 8 oder mehr Gänge sind, ist vermutlich auch egal. Hauptsache kein Schraubkranz, da hab ich nichtmal Werkzeug für.

Heute mach ich den Rahmen noch pikobello sauber, dann verpacke ich die Reste gut und räume im Keller wieder auf.


----------



## Kwietsch (25. November 2018)

Rahmen sauber. Keller nicht so...

Restekiste zu verkaufen...

Lenker und Sattelstütze entnehme ich diesmal diesem Set:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bAfCIMkt
Vorbau ist halt übrig...findet sicher irgendwo Verwendung.

Laufradsatz 100/135 full black disc:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b7buxHcl

Gabel wird diese hier in weiß, 22 Zoll, disc brake:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bc40obUN
Lt Verkäuferangabe hat sie eine EBH von 31,5cm was nahezu identisch zur originalen Gabel sein wird.

Steuersatz wird das Modell wie schon beim Commencal 16 Zoll, nur diesmal in weiß:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bSHqivRF

Jetzt heißt es dann warten...

Ich schreibe den Tipp hier nochmal:
*Aliexpress // Shoop // Ali App*
Preise über App sind meist geringer als über die Website.
Um aber dennoch in den Genuss von shoop Cashback zu kommen, wendet man folgenden Trick an.
Auf einem Rechner über shoop zu Ali gehen, einloggen.
Dann in der App ebenfalls einloggen, Einkaufskorb füllen.
F5 auf dem Rechner, Einkaufskorb wird angezeigt.
In der App Kauf abschließen.
F5 auf dem Rechner.

Damit wird Shoop erfasst (5,5% Cashback) und Ihr bekommt trotzdem den günstigeren App Preis.


----------



## Kwietsch (30. November 2018)

Und weiter geht's.
Antrieb ist inzwischen da. Wird jetzt erstmal 8fach mit Revoshift und microshift mezzo.
Bestellt sind weiterhin Ashima Scheiben in 160mm, eine wenig gebrauchte Deore Bremse für schmales Geld (M6000) ist unterwegs.
Natürlich wird die Bremsleitung und auch die Schaltzughülle weiß.
Vorbau KCNC Fly Ride
Es fehlen eigentlich nur noch paar schöne Aluschrauben (blau oder violett ist noch in Klärung), die beiden Kenda Small Block und der Bremsenadapter für hinten. Auch hier muss ich noch die Farbwahl der Besitzerin abwarten. Kurbel und Innenlager sind noch offen.
Welche Länge nutzt Ihr bei 20 Zöllern (Mädchen, normal groß, momentan 110cm und 4,5 Jahre)? Angeboten werden oft 127er Kurbeln. Ich halte es momentan für etwas lang. Liege ich da falsch?

Preislich liege ich wieder mal etwas über einem fertigen Kubikes. Aber es ist nur knapp drüber.
Gewicht werde ich sehen, wo wir da landen werden.

Build not bought zieht sich aber als roter Faden durch und macht Spaß.


----------



## kc85 (30. November 2018)

Wir hatten eine 114er Frog-Kurbel am Würfel.

kc85


----------



## giant_r (30. November 2018)

wir haben eine 125mm kurbel am orbea mx20, aber bei der groesse deiner Tochter würde ich wohl auch eher etwas zwischen 110 und 120mm verbauen.


----------



## Kwietsch (1. Dezember 2018)

Dank Euch!
Vielleicht schick ich eine 90er Jahre Deore Kurbel zum kürzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (4. Dezember 2018)

Die Kurbel ging gestern nach nettem Nachrichtenaustausch an @kurbeltom raus und wird 120mm kurz. Das sollte ein guter Wert sein. Wenn die wieder da ist, schau ich, ob bei den beiden vorhandenen Innenlagern was passendes dabei ist, sonst würde ich gerne wieder anfragen, was an 4 Kant in leicht und kurz so verwendet wird. Gerne auch aus China, da hab ich keine Probleme mit.


----------



## Kwietsch (6. Dezember 2018)

Laufräder aus China kamen heute nach nur 11 Tagen an, musste aber zum Zoll. Insgesamt knapp 110 eur. Erste Begutachtung, top! Die Anprobe ist mit Schnellspanner und schwerer Scheibe schon mal erfolgt:





Schnellspanner werden durch Halo Hex ersetzt.
Scheiben werden die Ashima wie gehabt.


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Dezember 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Laufräder aus China kamen heute nach nur 11 Tagen an (...). Erste Begutachtung, top!


Dass die Felgen so offensichtlich für die Verwendung von Felgenbremsen vorgesehen sind, aber Naben mit Disc-Aufnahme verbaut werden, finde ich nicht so schön. Dann könnten wenigstens die Felgen auch schwarz sein.


----------



## Hille2001 (6. Dezember 2018)

Der Rahmen hat doch auch V Brakes Aufnahmen dran ....


----------



## Kwietsch (6. Dezember 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Dass die Felgen so offensichtlich für die Verwendung von Felgenbremsen vorgesehen sind, aber Naben mit Disc-Aufnahme verbaut werden, finde ich nicht so schön. Dann könnten wenigstens die Felgen auch schwarz sein.



Ich weiß, was Du meinst.

Die hier gabs halt fertig, sind bekannt und erprobt, haben keinen Schraubkranz, waren preislich ok und ich musste nicht wieder mit meinem Halbwissen Laufräder bauen und stunden- bis tagelang auf dem Eigenbau-Zentrierständer zentrieren. Den Kompromiss geh ich bewusst ein, auch wenn Du wirklich recht hast.

Hätte ich mich komplett ausgetobt, wären es dann allerdings weiße (zur Not nachträglich gepulvert) Discfelgen, weiße Novatec SL und schwarze Speichen mit Lila Nippeln geworden, um das nahezu an Mamas Rad anzugleichen. Es ist und bleibt aber "nur" ein Cube.


----------



## giant_r (6. Dezember 2018)

bei uns läuft der seit fast einem jahr. an unserem ist aber die felgenbremsverschleissmarkierung nicht dran. aber den kleinen schoenheitsfehler kann man auch verschmerzen. ich finde für 110€ ist das echt ein guter gegenwert, den man bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (19. Dezember 2018)

Bissi was ist passiert.
Meine gute alte Deore - seit 1993 im Besitz - wurde von @kurbeltom fachmännisch gekürzt (120mm) und etwas abgespeckt. Die bleibt in der Familie. Danke, Tom!!
Die ersten Teile aus Fernost treffen langsam ein.

Etwas muss ich schon jetzt umplanen, Revoshift mit Deore Bremse wird so nicht sinnvoll machbar, ich werde wohl auf Acera Trigger gehen.


----------



## Kwietsch (21. Dezember 2018)

Ventilkappen sind auch fertig;-)


----------



## Kwietsch (4. Januar 2019)

Noch nicht komplett fertig.
So wie auf dem Bild 8,15kg, soweit kein Knaller aber ok.
Bremsschläuche kommen weiß, dann kürze ich auch.
Sattelklemme kommt noch in blau.
Aluschrauben oder Titan muss ich mal sehen.

Wo könnte man noch Gewicht holen?
Vorbau ist mit 160g schwer, aber war so gewünscht und lag noch rum.
Satteltasche ab, schon steht ne 7 vorne. Ist für mich so erst mal gut, für Feinheiten ist noch viel Zeit.

Farbe hat’s genug, die Hühner haben mitgegackert! ;-)


----------



## Linipupini (4. Januar 2019)

Leider ist das ein Minibild,  auf dem mal gar nix zu erkennen ist.
Is wohl was schiefgelaufen?


----------



## Kwietsch (4. Januar 2019)

Ich kann draufklicken und dann wird es größer. Haben noch mehr Leute Probleme?


----------



## Kwietsch (4. Januar 2019)




----------



## OliverKaa (4. Januar 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 811442
> 
> Bremsschläuche kommen weiß, dann kürze ich auch.
> .
> ...



Beim kürzen der Leitung holste noch ein paar Gramm raus
Bashguard!? Wird aber sicher absichtlich dran sein.
Sehr schönes Radel


----------



## Linipupini (4. Januar 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Ich kann draufklicken und dann wird es größer. Haben noch mehr Leute Probleme?


Ging eben beim Handy nicht, jetzt schon.


----------



## Kwietsch (4. Januar 2019)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Beim kürzen der Leitung holste noch ein paar Gramm raus
> Bashguard!? Wird aber sicher absichtlich dran sein.
> Sehr schönes Radel



Bashguard bewährt sich am Vorgänger, wenn’s nicht gebraucht wird, ist es schnell weg.

Danke!

Ich konnte nicht abwarten...


----------



## Linipupini (5. Januar 2019)

Die Farbzusammenstellung ist schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig!
Das Pink mit weiß ist ja ganz schön anzuschauen, blau und blau elox. passt mMn dazu überhaupt nicht.
Und sorry,  der Lila Vorbau verursacht ein wenig Augenkrebs, dann noch schwarze Teile und zu guter letzt silberne Pedalen.
Schaut ein wenig aus, als ob du alle Teile genommen hast, was da rumlagen.
Die ganz Kurzen mögen das wohl. 
Ich habe es gerade mal meiner Tochter gezeigt, die ist 9 und sie meinte darauf: Alter, dass sieht ja aus wie ein Zirkusrad.
Nix für ungut, viel Spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (5. Januar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Die Farbzusammenstellung ist schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig!
> Das Pink mit weiß ist ja ganz schön anzuschauen, blau und blau elox. passt mMn dazu überhaupt nicht.
> Und sorry,  der Lila Vorbau verursacht ein wenig Augenkrebs, dann noch schwarze Teile und zu guter letzt silberne Pedalen.
> Schaut ein wenig aus, als ob du alle Teile genommen hast, was da rumlagen.
> ...



Ja, ich hab viel zusammengepackt, was da war, warum auch nicht.
Silberne Pedale sind die Ben-E-Bike Teile mit Titanachsen, die passen zur Kurbel, die mit Schleifvlies mattiert ist. Die Kurbel war auch noch da, und passt so einigermaßen. Weder in poliert passt die ins Rad, noch sieht schwarz lackiert oder mit Plastidip überzogen gut aus. Haltbar ist das gar nicht. Bliebe einzig noch schwarz matt eloxieren, ist zu teurer, hab ich niemanden für an der Hand.

Die Deore lag hier ebenfalls noch rum, ich hätte auch noch ne Guide R in schwarz, wäre aber etwas overdosed. Schwarze Laufräder, schwarze Naben, schwarze Speichen, schwarze Felgen, das war alles eine Abwägung von Budget und Funktion bzw. Einsparpotential beim Gewicht. Schwarzes Schaltwerk, schwarzer Trigger, schwarz passt wenigstens meistens farblich zueinander.

Die Besitzerin bestimmt alle Farben und Ihr gefällts. Von daher ist das eh so hinzunehmen.

Vorbau wäre sonst KCNC Flyride mit blauer elox Kappe. Vielleicht kommt der irgendwann noch. Mal sehen. Die Schrauben werden auch noch alle blau, weil eben von der Besitzerin gewünscht.

Alles andere ist individueller Geschmack und andere Meinungen halten wir aus, so wie die Eiche, die sich auch an nix stört.


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Januar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> (...) das sieht ja aus wie ein Zirkusrad.


Kinder? Zirkus? Wüsste nicht, was da nicht passen sollte. Die Frage ist halt immer, ob man es selbst aushalten will. Wenn es nach meinem Kleinen ginge, sähe sein Bike aus wie ein NinjaGo-Kreisel.


----------



## Kwietsch (7. Januar 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Kinder? Zirkus? Wüsste nicht, was da nicht passen sollte. Die Frage ist halt immer, ob man es selbst aushalten will. Wenn es nach meinem Kleinen ginge, sähe sein Bike aus wie ein NinjaGo-Kreisel.



Das Spielzimmer stelle ich besser gar nicht erst vor 
Wenn es nicht mehr gefällt und irgendwann die schwarze Phase kommt, ist sowas schnell geändert. Bei den Bikes ist jetzt erstmal auf längere Zeit vorgesorgt, erstmal also Ruhe uns Zeit für die eigenen Räder, den Keller, die Waschküche, den Garten...


----------



## kc85 (7. Januar 2019)

Das mit den Farben ändert sich sooo schnell. Waren das 20er und das 24er noch quietschbunt (was auch mir schon einen "Zirkuspferd-Award" von Linipupini einbrachte), war das 26er schon nur noch rot und weiß mit etwas schwarz und beim anstehenden 27,5er wurde von Kind 1 gleich "schwarz mit ein paar roten Akzenten" als Farbkonzept ausgerufen. 

Aber das macht es nicht unbedingt einfacher. Denn dummerweise steht Kind 2, das jetzt das rot-weiße 26er erben soll, bedingungslos auf BLAU als Rahmenfarbe. Ich versuche schon seit Wochen, dem Mädel das vorhandene Design schönzureden - bisher mit wenig Erfolg: Kind 2 hat sich zu Weihnachten vorsichtshalber schon mal mit Helm und Handschuhen in blau eingedeckt. 

kc85


----------



## Kwietsch (7. Januar 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Das mit den Farben ändert sich sooo schnell. Waren das 20er und das 24er noch quietschbunt (was auch mir schon einen "Zirkuspferd-Award" von Linipupini einbrachte),



Ja, ich sehe das alles entspannt. Irgendwer hat ja immer was zu meckern. Mir gefällt auch viel nicht, ich halte mich aber mit der Meinung dann eher zurück, denn ich bin nicht die Jury von DSDSKB (Dschermeni sucht das stylishste Kids Bike). Sieht man ja auch immer wieder mal bei den Bikes des Monats. Dem einen gefällts, dem anderen nicht. Zum Glück.



kc85 schrieb:


> war das 26er schon nur noch rot und weiß mit etwas schwarz und beim anstehenden 27,5er wurde von Kind 1 gleich "schwarz mit ein paar roten Akzenten" als Farbkonzept ausgerufen.
> 
> Aber das macht es nicht unbedingt einfacher. Denn dummerweise steht Kind 2, das jetzt das rot-weiße 26er erben soll, bedingungslos auf BLAU als Rahmenfarbe. Ich versuche schon seit Wochen, dem Mädel das vorhandene Design schönzureden - bisher mit wenig Erfolg: Kind 2 hat sich zu Weihnachten vorsichtshalber schon mal mit Helm und Handschuhen in blau eingedeckt.
> 
> kc85



Anders wäre es doch auch langweilig. Mir gefällt bisher von den eigenen Rädern von der Lütten das 16er am besten. Genau das wurde jetzt von den Hühnern kommentiert mit "beim neuen haste wieder schönere Farben genommen". Und mein eigenes TYEE ging bei den Damen erst als schön durch, nachdem ich die Neongelben Decals konfiguriert hatte.

Wenn es ganz doof läuft, kommen dann später die Neonhühner mit 14 um die Ecke und erzählen, dass sie ja andere Farben tragen würden wenn es was dunkleres als schwarz gäbe.


----------



## Hillcruiser (3. Juni 2019)

gerade bei Mädels kann es nicht bunt und spacig genug sein... ich find´s gelungen und meiner Kleinen würd´s auch gefallen.
Sie fährt bald auch nen 200 Race Würfel in Pink/weiß/grau


----------



## Kwietsch (3. Juni 2019)

Danke ;-)
Übrigens hatten wir neulich Besuch vom „großen“ Cousin. Der fährt ein Serien Cube 200 und hat ne Runde mit unserem gedreht. 

Die Kommentare waren gut. Papa, wir müssen meins mal in die Werkstatt bringen. Mein Rad rollt viel schlechter!


----------



## Kwietsch (1. April 2020)

Nachdem jetzt durch Corona die Nutzung des Rades exorbitant angestiegen ist, ein paar Langzeit-Testergebnisse:


Microshift Mezzo Schaltwerk - die Zugklemmung ist etwas windig, die Platte, die den Zug hält, für mein Empfinden auch etwas weich. Bei der ersten Montage hab ich die nicht zu fest anziehen wollen, das hat sich als Fehler erwiesen. Irgendwann rutschte der Zug durch. Konnte auf der Strecke behoben werden, seitdem ist Ruhe.
Shimano Trigger wird bei meiner Tochter lieber genutzt, als die Drehgriffe auf den Rädern Ihrer Freundinnen. Zum Glück, denn die Ergonomie von Drehgriff und unserer Deore Bremse hätte eher schlecht ausgesehen.
Die Kenda Smallblock 8 sind für normale Feld/Wald/Wiesenwege trocken wie matschig völlig ausreichend.
Die 8fach Schaltung hat bei einigen Aktionen mit rückwärts treten (nur) im leichtesten Gang für Kettenabwurf vorne gesorgt. Daher hab ich gerade den Hope Retainer Ring (narrow/wide) in BCD 110 / 34 T vor mir liegen. Den werde ich heute Abend montieren, dann ist hoffentlich Ruhe im Karton
Scheinbar hab ich die Bremsbeläge bei der Montage doch irgendwie mit Öl versaut, die Quietschen wie doof. Also tausche ich die auch nochmal.
Der Laufradsatz aus China läuft richtig gut, der Freilauf schreckt im Wald die Tiere auf. Dem Kind gefällt, bleibt so 
Alles in allem passt Papas Gebastel. Zum Thema Zirkuspferdaward, der Flaschenhalter ist neongelb, das Kind wollte es so.
Bin zufrieden, das Kind ist zufrieden, die Mama ist zufrieden, läuft.


----------



## FelixCat (28. April 2020)

Hallo Profis,

ich habe mir auch ein Cube 200 race bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen geschossen. Allerdings knarrt dort das Tretlager so enorm dass ich es erst einmal untersuchen wollte. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung um welches Innenlager es sich handelt. Ich habe hier schon was von "square gelesen" bin mir aber unsicher. Die Länge des Gehäuses ist 68mm. Bei der zweiten Länge bin ich mir noch unsicher, das sehe ich wohl erst nach dem Ausbau. 

Um welches Innenlager handelt es sich? Wie und womit kann ich es lösen (siehe Bild), und wie bekomme ich die Kurbeln runter? Dort sehe ich keine Schrauben. Durch was sollte ich das Innenlager ersetzen? An den 7 Gängen wollte ich noch nichts ändern.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (28. April 2020)

Du brauchst Werkzeug.

Die Kurbelschraben bekommst du mit einem Inbus-Schlüssel (Innensechskant) raus. Danach brauchst du einen Kurbelabzieher (versuch nichts anderes, es wird nicht funktionieren).







Wenn die Kurbelarme von der Welle runter sind, werden die Lagerschalen des Innenlagers mit einem Hakenschlüssel rausgedreht (rechte Seite Linksgewinde, linke Seite Rechtsgewinde). Wenn du das Lager in der Hand hast, kannst du rausfinden, was du da hast (Gewindeart, Länge der Welle, Art des Vierkants) und dich auf die Suche nach einem solchen Lager machen. Oder es sind tatsächlich nur die Kugellager zu wechseln (glaube ich aber eher nicht). 




​Oder du gehst zum freundliche Fahrradladen um die Ecke. Die machen dir das. Werkzeug haben sie da.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (28. April 2020)

Unser altes cube 200 hatte 68 mm BSA Standard, das jetzige Innenlager kannst du getrost entsorgen, und holst dir ein schönes leichtes z.B. Neco hal .
Viellicht gleich bei Kania noch eine leichte und an die Größe des Kindes angepasste Kurbel, dann hast du wieder einiges an Gewicht gespart und etwas für die Ergonomie und den Fahrspass des Kindes getan.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (28. April 2020)

Die Kurbeln sind mit Sicherheit mit 14mm SechsKant gesichert, da sind nur Kappen drüber.


----------



## Kwietsch (28. April 2020)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Die Kurbeln sind mit Sicherheit mit 14mm SechsKant gesichert, da sind nur Kappen drüber.



Bei mir war ein Neco drin.
Plastikkappen entfernen, Schraube raus, Kurbelabzieher und Innenlagerwerkzeug um das Lager auszubauen. Dann ersetzen mit möglichst kurzem Lager zur verwendeten Kurbel, um den Q Faktor zu minimieren.


----------



## FelixCat (28. April 2020)

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die vielen "schnellen" Antworten. (Sind wohl schon alle Kinder im Bett?)

Einen Kurbelabzieher habe ich noch vom meinem Shimano, das war auch das Spezialwerkzeug was ich sofort erkannt habe. Ich habe das dritte Bild gesucht, da wußte ich einfach nicht wie dieser Ring mit den 120° Grad versetzten Aussparungen zu öffnen ist. Hat dieser Schlüssel einen Namen?

Der einzige freundliche Fahrradladen bei mir um die Ecke ist Denf***, der hat mir beim letzten Service 214 Euro aus der Tasche gezogen wobei 46,07 Euro auf Material entfielen und das bei meinem eigenen Rad (die haben wohl schon gerochen dass ich keine Ahnung habe), was damals 1600 DM gekostet hat. Das war mir eine Lehre, daher versuche ich die Sachen jetzt im Selbststudium und kaufe lieber für meine Kinder das nächst größe Fahrrad dafür.

Apropos Selbststudium: Ich habe mir hier alles durchgelesen. Jedoch habe ich noch nicht verstanden was der
Steuersatz (https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bSHqivRF) macht? Was der Q-Faktor ist lese ich mir gerade an.

Vielen Dank noch einmal.


----------



## kc85 (29. April 2020)

Das ist ein Hakenschlüssel.

Der Steuersatz sorgt dafür, dass die Gabel drehbar im Rahmen gelagert wird.

kcc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixCat (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo Profis,

ich habe mittlerweile einen Teil des Innenlagers ausgebaut, bei dem 36 Schraube, hoffe ich noch auf den netten Bauarbeiter gegenüber ;-) Momentan bin ich mir jedoch bei der Größe des Innenlagers unsicher, wie bereits erwähnt sitzt es in einem 68mm Gehäuse, das Innenlager hat allerdings eine Länge von 120,5mm, wobei mir dieses Maß nicht als üblich erscheint. Hier einmal zwei Bilder evtl. weiß jemand von Euch was es überhaupt für ein Lager ist und gegen was ich es besser tauschen sollte? Auf der Schraube steht der Durchmesser von 34.8mm.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (6. Mai 2020)

Das neue Lager hängt von der Kurbel ab die du verbauen möchtest?
Wenn du den Q-Faktor verbessern möchtest, sollte die Achslänge so kurz wie möglich gewählt werden, Innenlager kannst du jedes 4kant Innenlager mit Bsa standart nehmen.

Empfehlung wäre bei Kanjabikes.com die leichte Einfachkurbel in passender Länge( Ungefähr Kindergröße in mm), und dann provisorisch mit dem alten Innenlager montieren, die Lücken auf beiden Seiten messen, um die Reduktion der Achslänge zu ermitteln, und dann beispielsweise ein Neco HAL Bsa mit der ermittelten Länge kaufen.
Dann hast mit geringem Kostenaufwand einiges für die Ergonomie und den Fahrspaß getan.


----------



## kc85 (6. Mai 2020)

Mach es am besten so, wie von Broiler-aus-GG vorgeschlagen.

Nur so als Anhaltspunkt: Wir hatten am 20er Würfel ein Neco HAL 920-Innenlager mit 110,5mm Einbaulänge und dazu die vom Vorredner erwähnte Kurbel in der 114mm-Ausführung.  Das passte aber nur, wenn man den inneren Kunststoff-Kettenschutzring der Kurbel entfernte (war kein Problem).

Zum Thema Achslängen von Innenlagern empfehle ich ergänzend noch folgenden Beitrag.

Viel Spaß beim Rechnen.

kc85


----------



## sympho (11. Mai 2020)

Wie breit sind denn die Kenda? Ich finde die 1.95 irgendwie nirgends


----------

